

Elon Musk: AI could be more dangerous than nukes - Libertatea
http://www.cnet.com/news/elon-musk-artificial-intelligence-could-be-more-dangerous-than-nukes/

======
tambourmajor
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7931674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7931674)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7689579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7689579)

------
zoba
What a terrible ending to the article. What Musk is warning against is a
system that is capable of accomplishing it's own goals, and if those goals
conflict with our own goals then there will be trouble - especially if the AI
is clever enough. Whether or not we are living in a simulation is irrelevant -
we are still agents with goals.

Maybe the author was trying to be silly, but, if that's the case I can see why
he writes for CNet at not Comedy Central.

~~~
_up
I think even before AI becomes intelligent enough to potentially destroy us.
They will be intelligent enough to get used as smart weapons that are
controlled by only a handfull of poeple that seek to controll the world. For
Atomic bombs you still need a lot of people to keep them working and
effective. AI Robots on the other hand could work, repair and advance
themself.

------
gajomi
This article adds to substance to Elon's cryptic tweet in favor of a cryptic
reference to the Tron mythology. It seems to me though that the premise of
strong AI warrants a degree of caution by its very definition. It would
apparently be capable of all the things we are. But more likely it will be
capable of all the things that we can program it to be capable of. the
consequence of these actions remains underexamined, in my opinion.

------
id
Reminds me of Roko's basilisk:

[http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Roko's_basilisk](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Roko's_basilisk)

~~~
ErikBjare
It's a bit annoying that you can't even talk about this stuff without the
basilisk interfering. Maybe we're dooming ourselves by laughing at the
basilisk incident instead of taking the potentially larger issue seriously.

~~~
marktangotango
Indeed, it's kind of a round about metaphor for John the Baptists 'repent ye
for the kingdom of heaven is at hand'. Which also concisely demonstrates why
many don't give the the singularity or related notions (even the possibility
of strong ai) credence. It's a little to religious ie unknowable.

